# parking a manual



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

When you guys park your car I assume that most of you will leave it in gear as well as pull the e-brake.

My questions is when you stop in your parking space do you put the car into first or reverse before shutting the car off or after?

Does it even matter?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Unless parking on a slope, I put the transmission in neutral and yank on the parking brake handle. It makes no difference, so don't feel guilty or anything.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

(First gear or reverse ) + parking brake.

I choose the gear based on the slope. I choose the gear so the car can't jump start itself. Of course, this only has a 1 in a million chance w/ a newer car.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

I am sorry for the confusion.

If I want to leave my car in gear when I park it then I know to put it in first if on a upslope and reverse if on a downslope.

But should I put it in gear before I turn the car off or after? Does it even matter?

the spec is my first manual


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't think it matters. I'd actually do it afterward in case for some reason you're in a hurry and you put it in gear then dump the clutch *before* you turn off the car and send it flying off in some random direction and probably damage something. Turn it off first then put it in gear. When the car's off you don't even need to disengage the clutch to put it in gear. So just turn the sucker off and push it in gear then pull the e-brake then let off the brake petal and exit the vehicle.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

Oops. I did what see lots of other people do. I didn't answer the question.

I usually put it in first then shut it off. I typically put it in first as the car rolls to a stop in the parking lot, shut of the key, pull the e-brake and womp I'm parked. 

I've also done what underdog warned about. I've popped the clutch with the engine running because I was listening to a song and forgot I was in gear.

After awhile you'll be so used to driving a manual it will just become automatic and you won't even think about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

i used to leave it in gear when i parked but now i just pull the e-brake. why? one day i was at wendy's and the ground was a little wet and there was a slight slope. luckily, i was eating facing my car and i saw it begin to slip. i got to my car before it hit anything (thank god). so now i just pull the brake when i park. there's no reason to leave it in gear AND to pull the brake. just the brake is enough.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

*Undecided*

1 for shut it off then put it in gear + pull e-brake
1 for put it in gear then shut it off + pull e-brake
1 for don't put in in gear just pull e-brake

I guess everyone has their own ways of parking.

Anyone else want to give a reason why they park the way they do?


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

well, you asked for more votes...heres another one for leaving it in nuetral and just pull the e brake

i dont think i have a reason for that, it just feels like the right thing to do....unless im on a steep hill, then i'll put it in gear


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If I'm not on a slope, I _always_ leave it in neutral. Why? If somebody bumps you and you're in gear, it can do major damage to not only your bumpers but your tranny as well. If I'm on a slope, I don't trust my e-brake enough to leave it in neutral - it's always in first gear, with the killswitch off so it can't jumpstart itself.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

D'oh, I didn't answer the question either. I put in it gear, pull the e-brake, and shut down.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Samo, is there a reason you put it in gear before you shut down?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, I just do. Force of habit, I guess  .


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

It really doesnt matter what order you do it. Just make sure you do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

*dude whats the deal*

you should always put your car in gear when you shut it off just in case the E-brake fails. In most cases the car isn't heavy enough to make the engine rotate. It doesn't hurt the car to leave it in gear with the engine off. Its just a safety thing. If you dont like your car please by all means leave it out of gear. When that cable brakes or your car just happens to start rolling with a good gust of wind it will suck to be you. Oh and no it doesn't matter if you put the car in gear before or after you cut the car off, the clutch is a manual system anyways, all you have to do is push the clutch in.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

thanks for a good answer, mech


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: dude whats the deal*



mechguy79 said:


> *you should always put your car in gear when you shut it off just in case the E-brake fails. In most cases the car isn't heavy enough to make the engine rotate. It doesn't hurt the car to leave it in gear with the engine off. Its just a safety thing. If you dont like your car please by all means leave it out of gear. When that cable brakes or your car just happens to start rolling with a good gust of wind it will suck to be you. Oh and no it doesn't matter if you put the car in gear before or after you cut the car off, the clutch is a manual system anyways, all you have to do is push the clutch in. *


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

I always just pulled the e brake until one time at the post office i got out and went in. A few minutes later some guy came in and asked me if i had the new red 200sx outside. I said yeah and he said "well, its over in the ditch now." i had left it in neutral like always but forgot the brake and it rolled into the ditch. Luckily, no other car was in the spot in front of the ditch.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

iguess just dont forget wHAT YOU DID ITS YOUR CAR AFTER ALL what ever happens you have to live with it as long as your not on a hill like so many aother have stated... any questions your local DMV has a little book that might help you hehhehhh


----------

